# Good Fantasy books?



## Darkfantasy (May 13, 2016)

As a new Fantasy writer myself I wanted to read some Fantasy book that have been recent say the last ten maybe 20 years.

What books are the best in this Genre to read. (I don't mind older ones but I wanted to try and read the most recent to see how things are done now). 

Thanks guys


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (May 13, 2016)

Anything by Sanderson in his cosmere universe. 
Jim Butcher-codex alera and Dresden files. 
Joe Abercrombie-First law world
Rothfuss- name of the wind
Martin
These are the bed off the top of my head.


----------



## Steerpike (May 13, 2016)

Steven Erikson's Malazan books.


----------



## TWErvin2 (May 14, 2016)

Newer Releases:
*The Iron Druid Chronicles *by Keven Hearne
*Vald Taltos Series *by Steven Brust

A bit older:
_*Chronicles of Amber *_(especially the first five) and A Night in the Lonesome October by Roger Zelazny
*Thomas Covenant the Unbeliever *books (especially the first trilogy) by Stephen R. Donaldson


----------



## xerolee (May 17, 2016)

The Wheel of time by Robert Jordan
Mistborn Triology by Brandon Sanderson

But like Brian said *Name of the wind by Patrick Rothfuss* is a must.


----------



## Reaver (May 17, 2016)

Some people may knock them but I think the Dark Elf series of books by R.A. Salvatore are pretty great. Also the Sovereign Stone trilogy by Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman are very good.


----------

